# 1. Freiburger Streetsession



## crossie (9. Oktober 2003)

wie schon im BMXbahn thread angekündigt, hatte ich (ja, ich - wie immer hihi  ) die idee mal ne streetsession in kleinerem rahmen (also noch lange nicht wie z.B. die stuttgarter sessions) zu veranstalten.

da ich sowieso von baden-baden nach freiburg fahrn müsste, biete ich an dieser stelle gleich ma ne mitfahrgelegenheit an: also wer auf m weg wohnt (OG oder so...) - EINEN kann ich mit bike mitnehmen. mehr erlaubt mein auto nicht. 

terminvorschlag: *Sonntag in einer Woche. 19. 10. 2003.
11 Uhr an den Bänken vorm kongreßzentrum ?*
 evtl würd auch samstag bei mir gehen, aber das weiss ich leider erst ab diesem samstag...

(diese wochenende is blöde, da muss ich arbeiten... ausserdem brauch ich noch die reduzierhülsen für nen wingbar - oder nen bmxvorbau - also wenn jemand was davon hat - HIERHER  )

soviel dazu. und jetzt rafft euch mal auf und kommt !!!

cheers
crossie


----------



## crossie (9. Oktober 2003)

da....für die die sich nicht auskennen sollten. ist schräg gegenüber vom hauptbahnhof.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Skanker (9. Oktober 2003)

wie schon gesagt wenn euch en anfänger nicht stört der ne ziemlich schlechte kondition hat... wäre ich schon gern dabei...


----------



## crossie (9. Oktober 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Strychnin _
> *wie schon gesagt wenn euch en anfänger nicht stört der ne ziemlich schlechte kondition hat... wäre ich schon gern dabei... *



*EEEEEK*


kondition ????

kein ding, komm einfach. dafür is ja ne streetsession da 

cheers
crossie


----------



## Blutdrache (9. Oktober 2003)

Bitte Bitte Bitte Bitte Bitte Bitte Bitte Bitte Bitte Bitte Bitte Bitte Bitte Bitte Bitte Bitte Bitte Bitte Bitte Bitte Bitte Bitte Bitte Bitte Bitte Bitte Bitte Bitte Bitte Bitte Bitte Bitte Bitte Bitte Bitte Bitte Bitte Bitte Bitte Bitte Bitte Bitte Bitte Bitte Bitte Bitte Bitte Bitte Bitte Bitte Bitte Bitte Bitte Bitte Bitte Bitte Bitte Bitte Bitte Bitte Bitte Bitte Bitte Bitte Bitte Bitte Bitte Bitte Bitte Bitte Bitte Bitte Bitte Bitte Bitte Bitte Bitte Bitte Bitte Bitte Bitte Bitte Bitte Bitte Bitte Bitte Bitte Bitte Bitte Bitte Bitte Bitte Bitte Bitte Bitte Bitte 

Nicht den Sonntag in zwei Wochen! Da kann ich net


----------



## crossie (9. Oktober 2003)

und samstag??


----------



## Blutdrache (9. Oktober 2003)

Uffff ich kann Sonntag den 19.10 doch  Hat sich geklärt


----------



## crossie (9. Oktober 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Blutdrache _
> *Uffff ich kann Sonntag den 19.10 doch  Hat sich geklärt  *



fein


----------



## Skanker (9. Oktober 2003)

ok dann bin ich denk ich dabei...
eine poison-macht wird sich bald erheben huahahahahaha  
also dann samstag oder sonntag in einer woche...
jetz muss nur noch meine neue gabel kommen...
was  ist wenns regnet ?


----------



## crossie (9. Oktober 2003)

schais auf regen?

solangs nich kübelt is doch alles bestens...die paar tropfen.
bist ja nich aus zucker.

hoffentlich schneits ncih, dann bin ich mit meinen hookworms am a*sch ... 

also ich denke mal der tCA kommt auch noch (der hat im mom kein i-net, deswegen antworte ich mal für ihn)...

cheers


----------



## Skanker (9. Oktober 2003)

wir san doch nich aus watte...( wenn du den spruch gemeint hast  )
wieso hockt der tca nun im irak  und verdient sich dumm und dappisch ???


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## crossie (9. Oktober 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Strychnin _
> *wir san doch nich aus watte...( wenn du den spruch gemeint hast  )
> wieso hockt der tca nun im irak  und verdient sich dumm und dappisch ??? *




LOOOOOL  

nee, aber der is beim bund inner kaserne in sigmaringen, und is doch nur am WoEnde daheim. und da hat er grad kein I-net.


----------



## Skanker (9. Oktober 2003)

na denn...
gradeben is meine gabel gekommen freu...


----------



## Skanker (9. Oktober 2003)

sorry for offtopic...


----------



## Triple F (9. Oktober 2003)

Uiii!
Kann der Herr C. mal bitte nach dem evtl.  im Keller verschollenen Hope +20 - Adapter schauen? Könnte den ja dann abholen.

Ciao,
Bernd


----------



## crossie (9. Oktober 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Triple F _
> *Uiii!
> Kann der Herr C. mal bitte nach dem evtl.  im Keller verschollenen Hope +20 - Adapter schauen? Könnte den ja dann abholen.
> 
> ...



jo, klar .....werd den mal schauen gehn.

wie soll ich deinen post deuten? kommst du streeten?


----------



## Dr.Zoidberg (9. Oktober 2003)

Also Samstag oder Sonntag des is mir egal .
Nur weiss ich nicht ob ich da noch in Freiburg bin .
Aber ansonsten passt der Termin .

cya


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Gero (9. Oktober 2003)

jep leute sonntag passt.
ich schwätz noch mit unseren leuts. da kommen bestimmt noch n paar mehr mit...


----------



## ykcor (10. Oktober 2003)

<---  dabei


----------



## Skanker (10. Oktober 2003)




----------



## Triple F (10. Oktober 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von croissant _
> *
> 
> jo, klar .....werd den mal schauen gehn.
> ...



Man muss net alles können 
Wenn ich Zeit, hab stoß ich mal zu Euch.
Kann auch ein paar Pix machen...

Ciao,
3F


----------



## Skanker (11. Oktober 2003)

ok bin nun auch zu hundert prozent dabei... ( mein lieblingssmily   )


----------



## Sherman (12. Oktober 2003)

Mhhhhh....

Mal sehen vielleicht komm ich auch...einen muss man ja auslachen können, das könnte ich dann übernehmen


----------



## ykcor (12. Oktober 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Sherman _
> *Mhhhhh....
> 
> Mal sehen vielleicht komm ich auch...einen muss man ja auslachen können, das könnte ich dann übernehmen  *



da bin ich mal ganz klar dabei.
wenn die gruppe größer is braucht man ja vielleicht 2 döddel...


----------



## Skanker (12. Oktober 2003)

oder 3


----------



## Blutdrache (12. Oktober 2003)

Na dann bin ich Nummer 4


----------



## Sherman (12. Oktober 2003)

Ich hab noch einen Kumpel gefragt, der kommt vielleicht auch mit wenn er am So. im Lande is...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## crossie (13. Oktober 2003)

...der oberdödel.

joa, also sonntag 11 uhr vorm konzerthaus.
tCA kommt sicher. von dem hab ich shcon ne rückmeldung bekommen.

und meine wenigkeit auch.

ich weiss allerdings noch nicht ob ich sonntag evtl schon in FR / bei meinen eltern bin, wegen der mitfahrmöglichkeit.

ansonsten, @ blutdrache: kann ich dich mitnehmen, fahr ja eh über OG....

cheers
crossie


----------



## the-red-planet (13. Oktober 2003)

Evtl. bin ich auch dabei muss mal gucken was die Bahnfahrt dorthin kostet!


----------



## crossie (13. Oktober 2003)

@trp: feinfein, dann wird das ja doch ne größere session 


@all: hab grad noch mitm andy (speedbiker) über icq gelabert, wenn ers einrichten kann isser auch da :freu:


ach shit, gibt ja keinen :freu: smiley.


egal, ich geh jetzt innen park. cheers


----------



## Blutdrache (13. Oktober 2003)

Ne ich fahr mit dem Zug! Ich kenn jemand der muss auch nach FB da ist das schon okay


----------



## intense. (13. Oktober 2003)

Also deine (wahren)Kumpels werden 'türlich auch a Start sein

rik
(max)
(marius)
andy?
jakob?

meldet euch mal..

grüßle
intense


----------



## crossie (13. Oktober 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Intense_7 _
> *Also deine (wahren)Kumpels werden 'türlich auch a Start sein
> 
> rik
> ...



max, marius glaub ich mal ned.....

andy muss abklären, lori fährt wenn dann mit. jakob weiss ich ned.

und du sack könntest dich mal wieder telefonisch melden 

cheers


----------



## crossie (13. Oktober 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Blutdrache _
> *Ne ich fahr mit dem Zug! Ich kenn jemand der muss auch nach FB da ist das schon okay  *



okey.


----------



## Skanker (13. Oktober 2003)

ok im 11 am konzerthaus oder vornedran...man sieht sich da ja schon...
hab ne lange zug strecke vor mir bzw. lange wartezeiten beim umsteigen...aber ich denk des is es sicher wert...


----------



## the-red-planet (13. Oktober 2003)

Bin vielleicht doch net dabei, kostet irgendwie zu viel 20  eine Fahrt!!!!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ykcor (13. Oktober 2003)

ja crossi. wo hast vor überall hinzugehen!?!

MfG


----------



## Dr.Zoidberg (13. Oktober 2003)

Gute Idee ROCKthaHOUSE !
Vielleicht sollten wir schon mal nen kleinen Plan aufstellen damit wir dann nicht nur dumm in der Gegend rumstehen .
Soll einfach mal jeder posten wo er gern hinfahren würde bzw.
wo wir unbedingt hin müssen .

cya


----------



## crossie (13. Oktober 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von the-red-planet _
> *Bin vielleicht doch net dabei, kostet irgendwie zu viel 20  eine Fahrt!!!!!! *



WENN ich in baden bin brauchste nur mit der s-bahn von KA nach BAD fahrn, dann nehm ich dich mit.

WENN nicht, hmnja. weiss nich.


und wieso bin ich immer der der für locations verantwortlich ist?
dachte hier gibts so n paar spezis die meinen in FR gibts soviel sachen die man machen kann?

also spontan würd mir uni einfallen, dann hauptbahnhof, konzerthaus, evtl da hinten bei der schlossberggarage...(diese brücke, rockthahouse weiss was ich meine)...

ansonsten? keine ahnung, gibt bestimmt noch ne ecke mehr !


----------



## ykcor (13. Oktober 2003)

wenns wetter danach is

BMX bahn

is zwar etwas weiter weg aber:

Bombenloch

anonsonsten halt ein wenig streeten.

schlosspark (wenn das der gleich neben dem bahnhof is!?!)



so ihr seit dran


----------



## ykcor (13. Oktober 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von croissant _
> *
> diese brücke, rockthahouse weiss was ich meine)...
> *




da muessen wir auf jeden fall vorbei schauen


----------



## Dr.Zoidberg (13. Oktober 2003)

Vielleich noch bei der Telekom .

cya


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sherman (14. Oktober 2003)

Jo da kommen ja einige zusammen... 

Mir is egal wo wir hingehen...mich packts überall uffe Fresse


----------



## Skanker (14. Oktober 2003)

ja sherman du fährst ja auch mit dem zug...
der fährt dann am 9.46 in basel los dann sind wir so kurz for 11 in freiburg fährst du auch mit dem ??


----------



## ykcor (14. Oktober 2003)

Telekom
weisse gewellte brücke
BMX bahn
Bombenloch
schlosspark
uni
konzerthaus
hauptbahnhof
...

ansonsten digcam oder videocam mitbringen!  


mäc-d. essen gehen  


MfG


----------



## Skanker (14. Oktober 2003)

der burger king  is wohl zu weit weck oder ?


----------



## ykcor (14. Oktober 2003)

mhm ich denk des is zu weit aber wenn  du nen CC bike mitnimmst warum nich  
ich glaub tullastrasse is der nächste vom bahnhof aus gesehen und des is nen ganzes stück weg...


----------



## Skanker (14. Oktober 2003)

zumglück hab ich kein cc fahrrad denn wenn ich en berg nur schon seh den ich hochfahren muss fang ich an zu schwitzen...
meistens schieb ich gemütlich hoch und denk dabei an die abfahrt...  , CC


----------



## Skanker (14. Oktober 2003)

naja manchen machts spaß...aber ich fahr ja auch nonich so lange...
aufjedenfall kenn ich mich in freiburg überhaupt nich aus
und werd euch mal brav hinterher radeln...


----------



## ykcor (14. Oktober 2003)

also den weg zu den 'hauptlocations' kenn ich aber wennst mich nach irgendner strasse fragst


----------



## Gero (15. Oktober 2003)

na das scheint ja lustig zu werden, von uns kommen sicher auch noch recht viele leute, so fünf bis zehn bestimmt  

dann kanns ja mal fett abgehen. und bahn danach is wohl möglich, is zwar immernoch alles sau weich, aber wir sind gestern gefahren, geht schon....

also bis sonntag um 11!!!!


----------



## Chriz (15. Oktober 2003)

hö hö

hab noch bis sonntag sturmfrei (freundin = urlaub  ), und versuche auch mal zu erscheinen.
problem ist nur das hinkommen. auto hat seit 2 monaten keinen tüv mehr und würde ungern 100km pro strecke damit fahren. 
technisch OK, geht nur um die abgelaufene plakette 

fährt zufällig jemand nähe radolfzell/singen/konstanz etc. vorbei?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sherman (15. Oktober 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Strychnin _
> *ja sherman du fährst ja auch mit dem zug...
> der fährt dann am 9.46 in basel los dann sind wir so kurz for 11 in freiburg fährst du auch mit dem ?? *




Ja den Zug würd ich dann nehemn. Da muss man netmal früh aufstehen


----------



## Blutdrache (15. Oktober 2003)

ich muss wohl oder übel absagen    Ich hab ne LAN vorher und leider ist mein Fahrer ausgefallen und ich komm nicht vor 11.00 Uhr heim. MIST


----------



## ykcor (15. Oktober 2003)

so wies jez ausschaut wird des ja ma ne richtig grosse   session  *froi*

ich freu mich jez schon!


----------



## [email protected]!t (15. Oktober 2003)

Sonntag  19. 10. 2003.
11 Uhr an den Bänken vorm KTS ?

*bauschonmalverkaufsstandauf*   

oder kanns nicht erst so um 15 uhr sein , muss doch ausschlafen...


----------



## crossie (15. Oktober 2003)

@chriz: die 200km....is doch kein ding. fährst ja ned auffällig. also why not? komm schon, das wird bestimmt lustich....

@$a!t: 11 uhr is doch ne humane zeit....??? 

@gero: denke doch man wird auf der bahn fahren können, oder? so wie's wetter is......
aber wie machen wir denn das mit den ganzen leuts die unter 18 sind und ne unterschrift brauchen?!?

@blutdrache: schade....


@all: also der rik (intense_7) hat mich heut angerufen, für ihn würd sichs nur lohnen wenn man die session SA und SO macht. für mich und tCA kein prob. andy (speedbiker) und konsorten würden auch für 2 tage runterkommen....

also wenn sich für SA keiner findet, auch ned schlimm, dann gurken wir eben zu 5t oder 6t durch freiburg, locations suchen...und dann halt sonntag richtig session.  

cheers
crossie


----------



## Chaka-Checka (15. Oktober 2003)

wollt ihr aus der streetsession nich ne todtnau session machen?
fahren mit n paar leutz am sonntag runter


----------



## crossie (15. Oktober 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Chaka-Checka _
> *wollt ihr aus der streetsession nich ne todtnau session machen?
> fahren mit n paar leutz am sonntag runter  *



ähm nö.


----------



## Chaka-Checka (15. Oktober 2003)

fragen kost ja nix


----------



## crossie (15. Oktober 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Chaka-Checka _
> *fragen kost ja nix  *



doch klar. rechnung kommt noch 

(oh mann, jetz aber genug offtopic hihi)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## liebesspieler (15. Oktober 2003)

will auch, scheiss lernen  

martin, wann bekomm cih mein soulride? :\


----------



## Dr.Zoidberg (15. Oktober 2003)

@ croissant

Also am Samstag würd ich auch mitkommen .


cya


----------



## Gero (16. Oktober 2003)

also bahn geht im anschluss schon. is trocken genug, zwar noch ziemlich weich an manchen stellen, aber was solls...

die leuts die unter 18 sind sollen sich dieses .pdf runterladen!!! 

und logischerweise von den eltern unterschrieben mitbringen! und logisch ne 5uros auch...

@ crossie, tCA, und Rocker, wie siehts mit eurem mitgliedsantrag aus?!

ala bis denne! und ihr jungen leuts! vergesst den wisch nicht, sonst können wir euch nicht fahren lassen!


----------



## ykcor (16. Oktober 2003)

@gero:

also den antrag das ich fahren darf (von den ellis unterschrieben) hab ich dir ja schon ma gegeben. aber ich hab eben noch keinen mitgliedsantrag bekommen!
können wir ja sonntag regeln!


crossie:
also samstag wär ich auch noch dabei!


MfG


----------



## Gero (16. Oktober 2003)

@ rocker, ja klar die schon mal einen abgegeben haben brauchen nicht noch mal, aber es gibt ja auch immer wieder leute die noch nicht da waren...! den antrag kann ich dir dann mitgeben, dachte ich hätte ihn dir schon gegeben...

bis dann! freu mich schon!


----------



## crossie (16. Oktober 2003)

samstag: treffpunkt auch am kongreßzentrum, 11 uhr ?!?!

vom speedbiker weiss ich noch nix......


cheers
crossie


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sherman (16. Oktober 2003)

Also Samstag?

Wenn mich aber der Zug zu teuerr kommt kann ich leider net kommen.


----------



## Skanker (16. Oktober 2003)

ich werd am sonntag vorbeikommen...
oder kommen jetz alle am samstag ??


----------



## ykcor (16. Oktober 2003)

sonntag is die grosse session und samstag is ne 'vorsession' zum warm fahren


----------



## Skanker (16. Oktober 2003)

dann werd ich wie geplant am sonntag vorbeischaun...


----------



## Chriz (16. Oktober 2003)

bahn kostet mich 19,40 pro fahrt und dauert 2,5 stunden.
und da ist noch nichtmal das bike inbegriffen.

bezinpreis wär hin und zurück ca. 13 euro und da bin ich in ca. ner stunde da...

verdammt fährt denn niemand hier aus meiner richtung hin?



Konstanz, radolfzell, singen??


----------



## Skanker (16. Oktober 2003)

bike kostet doch nichmehr oder ?


----------



## ykcor (16. Oktober 2003)

bike kostet dich noch mal nen einzelfahrschein mehr!
aber die meisten kontroleure lassen auch ohne fahrschein durchgehen... zumindest bei mir


----------



## fr-biker (16. Oktober 2003)

bin grad in England (bis zum 28.10) und ihr beradschlagt eure streetsession,(schluchts ) so ne shit wär auch gern dabei!!!, dann hättet ihr noch jeman zum auslachen! hoffe ihr habt ne mänge sposs und macht das sobald ich in de deutschland bin mal wieder!!!!
wie´s aussieht kommen ja echt ne menge leute (wie wärs mit namenschieldchen?he,he)
allso wünsche ich euch mal viel glück, ("last euch nicht von den bullen ****en!!!!!")
ihr könnt mir auch viel glück wünschen den wies aussieht fahre ich am selbigen tag nen kleses rennen
bis den "last es rocken" chris


----------



## Gero (17. Oktober 2003)

he he der zwerg meldet sich mal im forum! das is ja lustig...
sag blos du kannst noch fahren nach andys trainingseinheiten   jaaaa, was musst auch so weit wegfahren, hier isses halt doch am besten 

......................

bis übermorgen dann! ich werd morgen wohl ab zwei an der bahn sein. falls ihr nach eurem warmfahren noch vorbei kommen wollt....  
ach ne stimmt is ja kein bier mehr da.....


----------



## Sherman (17. Oktober 2003)

Bei mir ist es nicht sicher ob ich komm, aber wenn dann Sonntag.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Rune Roxx (17. Oktober 2003)

So... ich hab jetzt ein komplettes Dirtbike im Keller liegen... also muss ich mich hier auch mal einklinken.

Zwei MINIMALE Einschränkungen gibt's noch:

1.) Die Pedale fehlen -> habe aber noch die Hoffnung, dass morgen die bestellten ankommen... oder ich hätte noch nen Satz Ritchey-Klick-CC-Pedale 

2.) Das Bike ist nicht aufgebaut.

Sonntag hab ich noch nichts vor... und die Aktion scheint ja echt fett zu werden. Hätte schon Lust auch vorbei zu kommen. Fährt jetzt jemand aus meiner Region (Achern / Offenburg / Bühl) Sonntagmorgen nach FR? Oder sucht jemand ne Transportmöglichkeit für Bike & Rider?

Ich hoffe einfach mal, dass ich das Bike bis Sonntag fertig bekomme (und sich nicht rausstellt, dass mir ein elementares Teil wie zB Rahmen fehlt...)!

Ach ja, bevor ich's vergesse: Ich bin noch NIE gefahren


----------



## Chriz (17. Oktober 2003)

@rune roxx


Villingen schwenningen

Hier ich, ich, ich brauch ne mitfahrgelegenheit 

hätte auch leihweise ein paar NC-17 sudpin pedale hier.


----------



## Rune Roxx (17. Oktober 2003)

Ich bin momentan in Achern! Sorry...

In VS bin ich erst wieder im Januar (zum Semesterbeginn)...


----------



## Rune Roxx (18. Oktober 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Rune Roxx _
> *Zwei MINIMALE Einschränkungen gibt's noch:
> 
> 1.) Die Pedale fehlen -> habe aber noch die Hoffnung, dass morgen die bestellten ankommen... oder ich hätte noch nen Satz Ritchey-Klick-CC-Pedale
> ...



Bike ist aufgebaut!! Der erste Freitag dieses Jahr, an dem ich abends nicht weg gegangen bin... stand bis 1:30 im Bikekeller...

Die Pedale fehlen leider immer noch (weiß nicht so genau was "freestylerbikes" unter *sofortigem Versand*" versteht)...

Ich schraub jetzt mal meine Ritchey dran... sieht sicher totkomisch aus. Nen alten Satz Flats oder 636er (Shimano DX-Klicks) könnte mir nicht zufällig jemand leihen?

Das Wetter soll ja morgen noch mal richtig gut werden... wenn's irgendwie passt, komm ich vorbei.

Fährt denn nicht noch irgendjemand anders aus meiner Gegend hin?


----------



## Chriz (18. Oktober 2003)

hab natürlich verpennt 
und das als frühaufsteher.

werd mal schaun, ob ich es morgen schaffe.
werde evtl. mitgenommen.


----------



## Skanker (18. Oktober 2003)

ich kann wahrscheinlich nich kommen... 
ich währe eh nich grad ne bereicherung...trotzdem schade...
viel spaß...


----------



## crossie (18. Oktober 2003)

soo mädels...

also "vor"session war schon extremst lustich.... 


und ich hoffe doch auf zahlreiches erscheinen morgen.


wie gesagt 11 uhr am kongreßzentrum.

tCA, RockthaHouse, gero, andy, lori, dr. zoidberg und meine wenigkeit waren ja schon heut dabei.... wird bestimmt spassig.

evtl nehm ich noch die videocam mit, ma schaun 

cheers

crossie, andy und lori.


----------



## Chriz (18. Oktober 2003)

dann wart ihr nur 7 leute (zumindest aus dem ibc)?

ich schau mal.

ps: wo ist dad kongresszentrum.
zur bmx bahn und stadthalle finde ich noch hin.
also zu freiburgs wichtigstens lokalitäten


----------



## crossie (18. Oktober 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Chriz _
> *dann wart ihr nur 7 leute (zumindest aus dem ibc)?
> 
> ich schau mal.
> ...



jo, 7 ibc'ler und die ganzen locals halt noch....

kongreßzentrum/konzerthalle ist schräg gegenüber vom hauptbahnhof...

chriz, du hast meine handynummer, wenn was unklar sein sollte morgen kannste ja mal durchklingeln...

wär aber schon cool wenn du kommst. will ma budda fahrn 

cheers


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Rune Roxx (19. Oktober 2003)

Bis halb eins hab ich gestern Nacht noch geschraubt ... dann hab ich's aufgegeben - keine Chance das Rad fertig zu bekommen 

Von wegen *fertig* aufgebaut... erst testen, dann so was behaupten 

Schade, wär gerne vorbei gekommen! Hoffe, ihr habt wenigstens ein paar Bilder für uns Zuhausegebliebenen!!


----------



## [email protected]!t (19. Oktober 2003)

na ?
wie wars ?

gibts bilder ?


----------



## ykcor (19. Oktober 2003)

bilder hat der crossie... der war einer der wenigen mit ner dig-cam..  
naja. mal abwarten. der müsst grad noch auf dem weg von freiburg nach baden baden sein...

MfG


----------



## crossie (19. Oktober 2003)

also äh ich war grad noch beim arzt im krankenhaus...

hab nen gebrochenen großen zeh. yippie .........


egal.


bilders gibts morgen. versprochen 

cheers
crossie der jetz erstmal auto ausladen muss...


----------



## Triple F (20. Oktober 2003)

Da bin ich ja mal gespannt, ob ich FR wiedererkenne, wenn ich morgen Heim fahre  .


RÖNTGEN-


> bilders gibts morgen. versprochen



Dir mal alles Gute, Crossie. Also irgendwie mußt du material- oder gesundheitsmäßig bei jeder Session bluten, so wie ich das mitbekomme.



Ach übrigenzz, den Rahmen, den ich in meiner Signatur verkaufe, gibt´s für Locals 10 usen billiger.
Also, der Trend geht zum Zweitbike


----------



## crossie (20. Oktober 2003)

(nein es ist keine tinte!)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Gero (20. Oktober 2003)

uaaa, crossie, doch gebrochen?! son mist..
naja gute besserung, bin auch mal auf die bilder gespannt.
meine sind allesammt *******.....


----------



## [email protected]!t (20. Oktober 2003)

wo wart ihr denn so ?


----------



## crossie (20. Oktober 2003)

*BILDER *


----------



## P.h.o.e.n.i.x (20. Oktober 2003)

gefällt mir 230kb/S


----------



## Chriz (20. Oktober 2003)

was hats denn mit bild 6548 auf sich?? fesselspiele?

PS: gute besserung @crosso (zum deinem glück kommt jetzt der winter)


----------



## Gero (20. Oktober 2003)

ha gefäält mir, hast ja ne ganze menge gemacht. glaub ich hätte doch etwas früher aufstehen sollen.... uni sieht ja lustig aus...
um mich chriz anzuschließen was war das bitte für eine geschichte mit bild 6548?!?!?


----------



## Sherman (20. Oktober 2003)

Sehr schicke Biler  War sicherlich ziemlich goil ...

Gute Besserung @Crossie, aber wie hast das gemacht? Bafuß gefahren


----------



## Skanker (20. Oktober 2003)

crossies trick : barfuß one footed x-up to zähen in speiche
                        hau...  nee was is da passiert ? aufjedenfall 
                        gute besserung...


----------



## nobs (20. Oktober 2003)

super Bilder!! 
gute Besserung Croissant


----------



## Rune Roxx (20. Oktober 2003)

Klasse Bilder! Aber was anderes kann man von *dem* Starfotografen des Boards ja auch nicht erwarten

Ärger mich gerade noch viel mehr, dass es bei mir nicht geklappt hat... andererseits hätte ich daneben auch echt alt ausgesehen

Wünsch dir auch Gute Besserung!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## crossie (20. Oktober 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Chriz _
> *was hats denn mit bild 6548 auf sich?? fesselspiele?
> *





> _Original geschrieben von Gero _
> *....bild 6548?!?!? *



hrhr 

klaar, fesselspiele erster güte !! mit peitschen und so und allem was dazugehört 

und an den rest: nee, barfuß onefooted x-up spoke-crunch war das ned....  das is beim LAUFEN passiert. naja, besser gesagt ich bin an nem metallbügel hängengeblieben, dann umgeknickt und prinzipiell wars das erstmal....

naja, shit happens.

cheers
crossie

(und ich find die bilder garnich sooooo toll  )


----------



## P.h.o.e.n.i.x (21. Oktober 2003)

Die ham mich halt gefesselt weil die mich daran hindern wollten fahrradzufahrn...

Aber wie ihr an den Pics seht: Hats nich geklappt 
Greetz
andy


----------



## tCA (22. Oktober 2003)

hey!
ich bin online.. mal wieder..
leider nur im inetcafe.. rotz verdammter... egal..
war schon spassig.. vor allem crossie's aktion mit dem zeh.. hehe...
naja... das nächtse mal bin hoffentlich wieder richtig fit.. dieses mal war ich irgendwie bisserl down und lustlos... egal... hauptsache fun 

und bis ich wieder mal online bin.. oweh.. dumme sache...


----------



## ykcor (22. Oktober 2003)

boah!!!!!!   er ist auferstanden 
zumindest für kurze zeit  


MfG


----------

